
Eliud Kipchoge breaks two-hour marathon mark by 20 seconds – BBC Sport - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/athletics/50025543
======
ColinWright
I just thought I'd join the masses:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529)
(theguardian.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503)
(dw.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449)
(sportingnews.com)

